# GPS on the trails



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I like endomondo a lot.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can get Track My Hack on android. I love it. You can input each horse you have and track each horses ride. Its simple as a touching the screen to start and stop the ride.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I've used Endomondo, Map my Ride and MotionX. They all work fine. I use Endomondo the most. 

Keep in mind that mapping your ride on your phone use a lot of batteries. That's why I use a Garmin GPS watch to map my rides and put Endomondo "on" only if I get lost. Then I can see where I am on the map and in real-time where I'm heading. When I'm back on track, I shut it down.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Tip from a professional traveler: For fairly cheap, you can buy and carry rechargeable battery packs designed to USB recharge your electronic devices. Most claim they can recharge your phone 2-3 times before needing a recharge themselves.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I too use Edomondo. I love how it is easy to use.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i was using mapmyhike but it seemed to eat through the battery at a decent rate

started endomondo this summer and it seems much more battery friendly 

interesting part both have the underarmor logo on them?


----------

